# DETECTION OF PrPCWD IN FECES FROM NATURALLY EXPOSED ROCKY MOUNTAIN ELK...



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, April 07, 2012 

DETECTION OF PrPCWD IN FECES FROM NATURALLY EXPOSED ROCKY MOUNTAIN ELK (CERVUS ELAPHUS NELSONI) USING PROTEIN MISFOLDING CYCLIC AMPLIFICATION 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/04/detection-of-prpcwd-in-feces-from.html


----------

